# I love my girl!!! anyone else wanna share himmie pics??



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

I still have no clue how to post full pictures but here are some new ones I took of my sweet baby...but
I wanna see more Himmies!! anyone else wanna share??


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

This is my friend's beautiful Yeti, who she adopted from a Himmie rescue organization. She's awaiting the arrival of a Himmie kitten in October! (Yes, I'm working on her to become a member of the forum.)


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

oooo she's gorgeous! And I love the name!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful kitties!!!



Here's my little Gigi (aka Gizilla)


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Gizilla!!!! So pretty!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Marie such a stunningly beautiful cat for being such a tempermental handful. The pictures make her look soooo sedate and social. 

Cats are a mystery. You never know what beneath the surface!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Awww she looks so much sweeter than how you describe her in previous posts. I will never believe that Gigi is a Gizilla. She is adorable. I guess you have to watch out for the cute ones!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart Here's my Moogy


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

Aww I love the pics!!! Such beauties!!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

The grumpy faces of himmies are soooo cute


----------

